# Four Hedgehogs



## tracie (Jun 16, 2010)

How would you recommend transporting four hedgehogs? Buckling in four hard cat carriers is not gonna work, it takes up too much space.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

What genders are the babies? If they are still young, you can have boys ride in one and girls ride in another with mom.


----------



## tracie (Jun 16, 2010)

Well, I can do that now, but I'm thinking about what I'm supposed to do in the future.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Gotcha. What are the sexes of the babies? That would affect how many carriers you will need. Will any girls be living with each other?

The fact is, if you are going to have that many hedgies you are going to have to have that many carriers and have a way of transporting them, no exceptions. If you think you will run into problems with that many you may want to reconsider keeping all of the babies.


----------



## tracie (Jun 16, 2010)

I have two boys and two girls. I'm considering keeping the females living together, if I can. It's a mom and her baby though. I can buy four car carriers, but fitting four cat carriers in belted seats is not really feasible...


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

If the carriers are big enough you can split them in two, a top section and a bottom one. That way you would only need two, one for the boys one for the girls. Thats what I did when we brought 5 hedgies back from Hedgiepets in Oregon to Northern Alberta Canada, in a pickup truck...with a dog..lol.


----------



## tracie (Jun 16, 2010)

How do you split it?


----------



## smhufflepuff (Aug 28, 2008)

Most of the hard-sided carriers come apart horizontally half-way up. You could sandwich a sheet of coroplast between the upper and lower carrier sections - making sure that it extends a little bit beyond the outside edges of the carrier and fasten it that way with zip ties (you'll have to drill a few holes to thread the zip ties through). By extending it between the layers and fastening it that way, you can ensure that the hedgies cannot bend it and create a hole they can slip through to get to one another.


----------



## Hedgiepets (Aug 21, 2008)

smhufflepuff said:


> Most of the hard-sided carriers come apart horizontally half-way up. You could sandwich a sheet of coroplast between the upper and lower carrier sections - making sure that it extends a little bit beyond the outside edges of the carrier and fasten it that way with zip ties (you'll have to drill a few holes to thread the zip ties through). By extending it between the layers and fastening it that way, you can ensure that the hedgies cannot bend it and create a hole they can slip through to get to one another.


That is how we ship hedgehogs that need separated.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

That's how I did it, but used plywood instead of cholorplast.


----------

